
UK accused of paying too much attention to epidemiologists over other experts - open-source-ux
https://www.ft.com/content/1e390ac6-7e2c-11ea-8fdb-7ec06edeef84
======
open-source-ux
The FT article refers to the scientific group advising the UK government:
Scientific Advisory Group for Emergencies (SAGE). On Friday (24 April), The
Guardian published the names of the scientists who sit on SAGE:

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/24/coronavirus-
wh...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/24/coronavirus-whos-who-on-
secret-scientific-group-advising-uk-government-sage)

~~~
marcusjt
And the latest revelation is that there is at least one non-scientist in SAGE,
the government spin doctor, in fact
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/26/attendees-
of-s...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/26/attendees-of-sage-
coronavirus-meetings-worried-by-presence-of-dominic-cummings)

